# Java Game Programming Buch



## kimsay (26. Jun 2008)

Hallo!

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob jem dieses Buch hier schoneinmal gelesen hat: http://www.amazon.de/Black-Java-Pro...ie=UTF8&s=books-intl-de&qid=1214477378&sr=8-1

Scheint recht alt zu sein, aber es werden angeblich die Grundlagen erklärt, was ich nicht schlecht finde.
Habe mit Java schon programmiert aber keine Games geschrieben. Ich erwarte mir davon auch
keine Überflieger Spiele sonder nur ein paar kleine Proggis. Für 3d würde ich mir was über LWJGL reinziehen.

Grüße, kimsay


----------



## m@nu (26. Jun 2008)

keine ahnung von dem buch.
aber ich empfehle dir hier eher aktuellere literatur. gerade was die libraries angelangt hat sich seit 2002 doch einiges getan.


----------



## Polli86 (27. Jun 2008)

joah da wäre z.B.

_Developing Games in Java
u.a von David Brackeen_

und 
_
Killer Game Programming in Java
von Andrew Davison_

beides sehr ansprechende Bücher außerdem recht aktuell
Beide in leicht verständlichem Englisch.
viele Beispiele und mit Quelldateien auf ihren Homepages

Gruß Polli


----------



## Quaxli (27. Jun 2008)

Killer Game Programming kenn ich auch und finde es durchaus empfehlenswert.

<edit>
 Aber wenn Du noch Einsteiger bist, dann wirst Du wohl erst mal mit 2D-Spielen anfangen? Schau Dich mal hier im Unterforum um, ganz oben gibt's mehrere Tutorials zum Einsteigen.
</edit>


----------

